# Am I the only one awaiting the finished RIL for the Bolt? :)



## bd1212 (Jun 10, 2011)

So who else can't wait for RIL to be finished and complete for the Bolt?


----------



## Nusince (Jun 6, 2011)

nope... you and the rest of... well basically... everyone


----------



## Dbagjones (Jun 6, 2011)

I think we're all in the same boat.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## phydo (Jun 7, 2011)

Agreed. Its slayher's birthday tho so let's let him rest. For today. Lol

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## bd1212 (Jun 10, 2011)

Everyone wish him a very happy birthday.









He deserves it for all the work he's doing on finishing RIL for the Bolt.


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

Anxiously awaiting... me want some finalized AOSP CM7!! I hate sense.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

Yes I think a lot of ppl are waiting.


----------



## coggy9 (Jun 9, 2011)

I've been waiting since I could build a booting Mecha nightly from CM source. Plus once the RIL is out, we can have a MIUI ROM....hopefully.


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

Has anybody tried to put pressure on HTC? It worked wonders for unlocked bootloaders (which I am still amazed about...). Most of doubted that they would unlock bootloaders, but they are! Couldn't hurt right?


----------



## andrew53517 (Jun 10, 2011)

I can't wait for it! I haven't flashed CM7 yet due to it being unstable at times


----------



## mfk dgaf (Jun 9, 2011)

What exactly is an RIL. and what does RIL stand for? I came from having a G1 and a Nexus 1 and cuz those were true AOSP I've never heard of this term before.


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

mfk dgaf said:


> What exactly is an RIL. and what does RIL stand for? I came from having a G1 and a Nexus 1 and cuz those were true AOSP I've never heard of this term before.


It is the radio interface layer. Simply put, it works between the ROM and the hardware kind of like drivers on a pc. There is more involved, but this will give you a general idea at least

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## mcmillanje (Jun 6, 2011)

Brian said:


> Has anybody tried to put pressure on HTC? It worked wonders for unlocked bootloaders (which I am still amazed about...). Most of doubted that they would unlock bootloaders, but they are! Couldn't hurt right?


Cm7 team writes their own ril. The HTC one is built for sense framework and will not work for aosp. I suppose the source might be of some use as a reference, but I don't think it would make things go much faster. Probably not worth it.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Nusince (Jun 6, 2011)

andrew53517 said:


> I can't wait for it! I haven't flashed CM7 yet due to it being unstable at times


You should give the latest build a go. 7.1.0 RC0.3 is actually stable enough to be a daily driver.


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

If you saw the ril code, you wouldnt want to see it....seriously its a NIGHTMARE.

Its all online floating around already, you can find it if you dig in the right places. The people who can clean it up already know.


----------



## juanzho11 (Jun 9, 2011)

Meee Tooooo ! hopefully they can get it to work soon so i can go back to CM7, thanks for the hard work anyway.


----------



## OnlyZuul (Jun 10, 2011)

Is the RIL in the MR2 leak?


----------



## Nusince (Jun 6, 2011)

You are not kidding about the FUGLY part. It's amazing how much of a hack job HTC really did to get this phone to market


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

Waiting here too....that thing is on lockdown.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

apparently you don't sleep either do you kook?


----------



## mcmillanje (Jun 6, 2011)

OnlyZuul said:


> Is the RIL in the MR2 leak?


Background info: ril = radio input layer. It connects android + framework to the hardware radio. So yes, the mr2 has a ril in it, But it only works for sense builds.

Slayher is coding from scratch a ril that will work with aosp builds. (Cm7 etc...) and that is the ril we all so desire. It will not be in any leak.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## jsuli (Jun 13, 2011)

New cm7rc0.4 is a daily driver! Try it don't talk about it till you do guys. its 
impressive


----------



## 3083joe (Jun 10, 2011)

New CM7 rc04 is great and very stable!


----------



## adam_hawk (Jun 8, 2011)

Using CM7RC06 and loving it. Waiting like everybody else ...


----------



## bmcclure937 (Jun 16, 2011)

Do people realize that they can currently run CM7 on their TB without any major issues??

The only people affected by not having the RIL "finished" and released are the other AOSP ROM devs that will be kanging it to use in their ROMs once it is complete.


----------



## determinato (Jun 15, 2011)

The problem that I have with running CM7rc4 is that it requires either the original or MR1/MR2 radios. It won't work with any of the Gingerbread radios yet, and I'm assuming that will be the case until Slayher finishes his RIL. I'm patient.


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

determinato said:


> The problem that I have with running CM7rc4 is that it requires either the original or MR1/MR2 radios. It won't work with any of the Gingerbread radios yet, and I'm assuming that will be the case until Slayher finishes his RIL. I'm patient.


I'm pretty sure the MR2 radio doesn't work with cm7. It uses the newer ril, the same that is used in the gb leak, which makes it incompatible with the old ril code that cm7 uses. I'd definitely use the new radio if I could.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## mcmillanje (Jun 6, 2011)

bmcclure937 said:


> Do people realize that they can currently run CM7 on their TB without any major issues??
> 
> The only people affected by not having the RIL "finished" and released are the other AOSP ROM devs that will be kanging it to use in their ROMs once it is complete.


People realise that, (at least I do... been running it for over a month,) but I too wish for the ril to be finished. Why? Data handoff. 

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## boristhebladexx (Jun 16, 2011)

i don't think there is anyone who ISNT waiting for RIL to be merged


----------



## DRod2169 (Jun 6, 2011)

mcmillanje said:


> People realise that, (at least I do... been running it for over a month,) but I too wish for the ril to be finished. Why? Data handoff.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


This didn't turn out to be an RIL issue. It was resolved with an init fix. Data hand off is almost simultaneous, now. Works just as well as sense roms, for me.

Now, I'm not saying it WON'T be better as Team Douche and the OMFGB guys get the RIL functioning a little more properly, but it works just fine for me.


----------



## mcmillanje (Jun 6, 2011)

DRod2169 said:


> This didn't turn out to be an RIL issue. It was resolved with an init fix. Data hand off is almost simultaneous, now. Works just as well as sense roms, for me.


Really? Where can I get this fix? I'm on rc0.6 and data is still not so good.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## alc0re (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey drod does that mean more than just slayher is working on getting the ril completed? Not that he hasn't done a fantastic job but he posted an update on twitter and it seems he may be mia from the android scene for a few weeks or even a few months. Im anxiously awaiting a finished ril...
Can't wait to have miui running on my tb.


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule (Jun 13, 2011)

Well in case you haven't noticed omfgb rom and the ril source code have been released have fun people that can actually use it for something!


----------

